# Omg



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I JUST GOT KOKOMI AT 12 PITY GUARANTEED AHHH MY LUCK IS SO GOOD


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I JUST GOT KOKOMI AT 12 PITY GUARANTEED AHHH MY LUCK IS SO GOOD


um could you not post so many threads and keep it all on 1? That is great luck btw. I just think if they were all on the same 1 than people will be more likely to respond.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> um could you not post so many threads and keep it all on 1? That is great luck btw. I just think if they were all on the same 1 than people will be more likely to respond.


Definitely agreed. It is hard to keep up with all she post.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Definitely agreed. It is hard to keep up with all she post.


Well I mean I'm just trying to help her get more responses and help us not get confused. But thx for the agree.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Well I mean I'm just trying to help her get more responses and help us not get confused. But thx for the agree.


Yep, understood.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> um could you not post so many threads and keep it all on 1? That is great luck btw. I just think if they were all on the same 1 than people will be more likely to respond.


How did I post so many threads? I didn’t even post a thread yesterday. I posted replies not threads..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Definitely agreed. It is hard to keep up with all she post.


Then that’s not my problem.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> How did I post so many threads? I didn’t even post a thread yesterday. I posted replies not threads..


No I didn't mean to be mean or anything, I just am meaning like does some of this stuff need to become a thread? I love your spunk and your chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> No I didn't mean to be mean or anything, I just am meaning like does some of this stuff need to become a thread? I love your spunk and your chickens.


Yeah because I don’t know where to say this.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah because I don’t know where to say this.


Well now that I think about it there really isn't a place. I mean I guess you could do it on chit-chat but anyway sorry if I seemed mean. Friends?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Well now that I think about it there really isn't a place. I mean I guess you could do it on chit-chat but anyway sorry if I seemed mean. Friends?


This is in chit chat. And sure we are already friends.


----------

